# What if George Lucas made Lord of the Rings?



## Average Joey (Oct 7, 2006)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv4Potdpjhw"]YouTube - Lord of the Rings by George Lucas[/ame]



Lucas: "This is the digital age. We have computers... and computers... and electricity and money! We don't need a script!"


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 8, 2006)




----------

